# Band aufnehmen



## finnex (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich soll von meinem Freund die Band aufnehmen und habe nun folgende Frage:

Kann ich die Toms vom Schlagzeug auch später erneut aufnehmen um einen besseren Sound zu erreichen?

Ich habe leider nur 5 Eingänge in meinem Mischpult und kann somit nicht alle Toms, Snare und Becken gleichzeitig abnehmen. Deshalb die oben genannte Frage.


Ich habe ein Mischpult mit dem ich gleichzeitig 5 Spuren abnehmen kann (Firewire), ein Mac Laptop mit Garageband und natürlich 3x Tom Mics, 1 Snare Mic, 1 Bass Mic und 2x Overhead.


Was meint ihr dazu?

Mfg Finnex


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2008)

Nein, ein Drumset sollte man OneTake aufnehmen - abgesehen von kleinen Dingen, wie Splash hier oder Rim dort ( Fills eben ). Es sind eh zu wenig Mikros.. Mit 5 Mics würde ich 1xBD, 1xSD, 1xHH und 2xOverhead machen. ( Es sind eh schon 2 mehr als Du Eingänge hast  ) . Als Overheads würde ich Niere benutzen mit Ausrichtung auf die Toms, die Becken sind eh laut genug.

mfg chmee


----------



## finnex (23. Juni 2008)

Also soll ich die Toms nur mit den Overhead aufnehmen...
Und des ist vom Ton/Klang gut?

Und nochmal extra aufnehmen ist nicht so klasse?

Mfg finnex


----------



## Katjes5000 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das ganze einzelnt aufnehmen ist nicht so gut, weil du immer Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Spielen hast. Möglicherweise kriegst du den Anfang dann am Computer gut zusammengefügt, gehen aber trotzdem am Ende auseinander, weil der Drummer vllt. langsamer/schneller wird oder sogar die Bassisten, Gitarristen etc. zu schnell/langsam oder mit Schwankungen spielen.

Ich würde auch eine Aufnahme machen.


----------

